# This War of Mine Entwickler verschenkt Keys an Raubkopierer



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

Vorwort: 11bit Studio ist ein kleines polnisches Entwicklerstudio welches das Kriegsdrama "This War of Mine" entwickelte. In TWoM ist man ein Zivilist in einer belagerten Stadt, es gibt nur eins: Überleben. Das Spiel hat bei Steam super Bewertungen erreicht auch mir gefällt das Spiel richtig gut (p. Meinung).

Auf eines der Torrent Seiten hat nun auch This War of Mine geschafft. Dies haben die Entwickler (11bit) gesehen und sogar selbst kommentiert, sie haben sich für die Interesse für ihr Spiel bedankt. 

Die Nachricht von 11bit klang in etwa so "Hallo Jungs! Hier ist Karol aus 11bit Studio. Ich freue mich dass euch unser Spiel gefällt. Das zeigt dass die 2 Jahre Arbeit sich gelohnt haben. Ich bedanke mich bei jedem der sich entscheidet das Spiel zu kaufen und uns zu unterstützen - dank den Verkäufen können wir weiter an TWoM arbeiten und in der Zukunft sogar bessere Spiele entwickeln."

" Falls jemand aus irgendwelchen Grund das Spiel nicht kaufen kann, ist es in Ordnung. Wir kennen das Leben und wissen dass es manchmal einfach unmöglich ist. Hier sind paar Steamkeys damit ihr das Spiel ausprobiert könnt, falls es euch gefällt sagt es weiter - es wurde uns sehr helfen. Viel Spaß."

Dannach sind paar Steamkeys erschienen, alle wurden in paar Sekunden eingelöst.
--------------------------------
Persönliche Meinung: Eine super Aktion, vorallem wenn man bedenkt dass sich vorallem in Polen nicht jeder leisten kann ein Spiel zu kaufen, andererseits kann es helfen die Schwarzkopierer zu überzeugen das Spiel zu kaufen und nicht zu saugen.

Quelle: http://gry.interia.pl/newsy/news-lu...a_img=1&iwa_hash=28286&iwa_block=technologies
Der vorherige Link war leider nicht sichtbar.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Dss Problem ist, der Kommentar ist auf einer polnischen Torrentseite entstanden, da polnisches Kommentar .


 Dann scheint er an mehreren Orten aufgetaucht zu sein, da sonst nirgends von einer polnischen Seite die Rede war.

@Nils_93
Dann sag doch wie du es lösen würdest und hau einem nicht die (bekannten) Regeln um den Kopf.


----------



## SEK-Medic (19. November 2014)

Finde die Art und Weise wie 11bit damit umgeht auch super  mal eben nicht einfach ALLE über einen Kamm scheren und deshalb irgendeinen DRM Mist integrieren, der ALLE betrifft... 
Ob es jedoch Raubkopieren dazu bewegt, das Spiel zusätzlich (weil die Raubkopie haben sie ja) zu kaufen...eher weniger.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (19. November 2014)

Also ich muss sagen - ich ziehe meinen Hut vor diesen Entwicklern - nicht nur das sie ein geniales, sowie einfach und klar strukturiertes Spiel erschaffen haben... nein, sie wissen auch wie man auf die Thematik Raubkopien richtig reagieren sollte! Den Entwickler stören die paar kostenlos ausgegebenen Versionen sicherlich nicht und das Image steigt erheblich. Klasse und kostengünstiges Marketing!

@SEK-Medic: Es wird immer Leute geben, die Spiele raubkopieren, da helfen auch ein paar Keys nicht weiter. Ich denke jedoch an mich selbst, an die Zeit in der Schule, in der man einfach kein Geld hatte und alles trotzdem ausprobieren wollte. Da wurde man schnell mal verführt und ich zu dieser Zeit auch. Der Unterschied ist, heute habe ich mittlerweile ALLE damals raubkopierten Spiele im Original nachgekauft und teils doppelt und dreifach wenn die Quallität des Spiels mir sehr viel Spass bereitete. (Wer mir nicht glaubt, darf sich gerne meine Spielesammlung ansehen) Das ist denke ich mal auch eher die Zielgruppe von solchen Aktionen. Wenn sie das nötige Geld haben und der Entwickler mit so etwas in Erinnerung geblieben ist, dann scheut man beim nächstenmal auch vor einem fairen Kauf nicht zurück wenn man es sich wirklich leisten kann.  Die Unbelehrbaren wird es aber wie gesagt immer geben, die meissten meinen halt auch im gestiegenen Alter das die "Geiz ist Geil"-Mentalität was super tolles ist anstatt zu merken, wie das die komplette Wirtschaft ruiniert.


----------



## Roundy (19. November 2014)

solche entwickler geben einem das gefühl, dass es noch menschen auf der welt gibt, die ehrlich handel, und solche die an diese glauben 
super aktion, wird auf jeden fall gekauft, ich weiß nur noch nicht wann 
aber ma gucken ist ja bald weihnachten 
nem kumpel hab ichs jedenfalls schon aufn geburtstag geschenkt...

Gruß


----------



## TechBone (19. November 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke er will das du auf die Piraten Bucht verlinkst, aber das halte ich weder für eine gute Idee oder für mit den Forenregeln  (Abschnitt 4.5)vereinbar.
> Aber er schreibt ja leider nicht dazu, was er meint.


 
also die Piraterie kannst du nur verwenden wenn dein gekauftes game nicht läuft.


----------



## Octabus (19. November 2014)

Spielentwickler, bei denen ich merke, dass sie dem Spieler selbst keinen Wert und keine Rechte mehr zuschreiben, werden von mir bewusst link liegen gelassen.

Bei solchen Unternehmen dagegen wie diesem hier lasse ich wohl gerne Geld da. Letztlich sehe ich den Erwerb von vielen Spielen auch als eine Art Unterstützung. 

*Für die Spieler, nicht gegen die Spieler.* So muss das laufen.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. November 2014)

Ich krieg jedesmal das kotzen wenn ich das Wort Raubkopierer lese.
Nennt sie doch gleich Raubmordvergewaltigungsnaziterroristenkopierer,
ist genau so sinnvoll. Klar ist es nicht richtig Software illegal
zu verbreiten, aber dieses schrecklich falsche
Modewort gehört verboten.

Gegen Schwarzkopien kann man nichts machen, aber die Aktion
hier finde ich echt klasse, da zeigt ein Entwickler mal Größe.

Und nicht das ewige "mimimi wir produzieren immer schlechtere Spiele mit immer
besseren Kopierschutzen die dann ne Stunde länger halten bevor sie geknackt werden
und wundern uns das der Profit einbricht, daran sind natürlich nur die bösen Raubmordtotschlagkopierer
schuld und nicht wir"


----------



## jamie (19. November 2014)

Finde ich gut. Endlich mal wieder ein Studio, das nicht diesen "pöhse Raupkopierer, die zu Poden geworfen gehören"-Mist propagiert. Zudem gibt's das Spiel auch DRM-frei via GOG. Schön, dass es nicht nur Idioten im Business gibt. 

@TE: Bitte benutze nicht dieses Wort "Raubkopierer". Das Wort ist einfach blödsinniger Propaganda-Sprech.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> @TE: Bitte benutze nicht dieses Wort "Raubkopierer". Das Wort ist einfach blödsinniger Propaganda-Sprech.



Wenn du mir paar Synonyme nennst, sehr gerne. 

Raubkopierer gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich aber . 

Was mich am meisten bei Piraten nervt ist dass sie nichtmal 1-5€ für ein Spiel ausgeben, ich meine im Humble Bundle Store gibt es oft Aktionen z.B Bohemia Interective wo man wirklich sehr gute Spiele für unter 1€ kriegt, glaube 0,78-0,79€.


----------



## jamie (19. November 2014)

"Raub" ist einfach sachlich falsch.
Statt Raubkopie kann man einfach von illegal angefertigten Kopien reden. Aber ein Wort für die Menschen fällt mir jetzt spontan auch nicht ein.  In diesem Kontext könnte man vllt. wertneutral von Filesharern sprechen.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. November 2014)

Schwarzkopierer finde ich passender.


----------



## DerLachs (19. November 2014)

Alleine wegen diesem feinen Zug haben die Jungs viele Verkäufe verdient.


----------



## jamie (19. November 2014)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Schwarzkopierer finde ich passender.


 
Das Wort ist vllt. nicht schlecht!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

Ich habe Raubkopierer gegen Schwarzkopierer gewechselt.

Noch kurze Anmerkung von mir zum Thema TWoM:

Habe mir das Spiel gleich 3 Mal geholt. So hab ich 2 Geburtstaggeschenke . Ich finde das Spiel einfach so traurig. GOTY für mich


----------



## jamie (19. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich habe Raubkopierer gegen Schwarzkopierer gewechselt.
> 
> Noch kurze Anmerkung von mir zum Thema TWoM:
> 
> Habe mir das Spiel gleich 3 Mal geholt. So hab ich 2 Geburtstaggeschenke . Ich finde das Spiel einfach so traurig. GOTY für mich


 
Wirklich? So gut? Dann muss ich mir das mal anschauen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. November 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Wirklich? So gut? Dann muss ich mir das mal anschauen



94% positive Kritiken bei Steam am Releasetag . Kostet auch nur 18,99€, mMn ein top P/L da können AAA Entwickler einiges abgucken . 

Ich muss aber sagen ich habe das Spiel auch gehyp'd. Die 2D Grafik und das Gameplay wird aber nicht jedem gefallen.

Edit: Für No-DRM Freunde gibt es das Spiel auch bei GoG.


----------



## DerLachs (19. November 2014)

Eigentlich habe ich momentan keine Zeit für das Spiel, aber ich habe es doch jetzt gekauft. Nun muss ich es nur noch irgendwann spielen.


----------



## dj_the_one (20. November 2014)

Oh mein Gott. Wieder einmal werdet ihr selbst Opfer vom perfektem Marketing. Wann versteht ihr es endlich, es gibt nichts geschenkt in der Welt wo Zahlen eine Rollen spielen. Wären die Entwickler so human, würden Sie das Spiel zu Grenzkosten verscherbeln. Durch diese Aktion (10 verschenkte Keys, und irgendein Eintrag ala Verständnis für Raubkopierer) ist genau dass passiert was ich mir erwartet habe und zwar dass es durch jegliche News Plattform kreist und so Leute über das Spiel informiert werden die das Spiel vorher garnicht mal kannten (und dann sogar Leute ernsthaft das Spiel öfters kaufen?!). Öffnet endlich eure Augen.


Kleiner Nachtrag: Nicht falsch verstehen, ich gönne jedem Menschen Erfolg, jedoch verstehe ich nicht wie man in einer heutigen Zeit auf solch simples Marketing reinfallen kann? Ich meine hier ist man in einem Forum unterwegs welches sich abseits von Computerspielen auch mit wirklich höher wissenschaftlichen Dingen beschäftigt. Sicher mag es in der "Szene" neu sein, aber spätestens beim 20ten Klon werdet ihr wissen was ich meine. Man errinnere sich nur an die ach so guten Youtuber, die armen Menschen Geld schenkten, nicht im eigenen Interresse sondern als Klickgenerierung. Die Menschen haben es gefressen und gefeiert wie als ob Jesu wieder auferstanden wäre. Ich bitte euch.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (20. November 2014)

Gute Aktion! Respekt!
OT:
@dj_the_one:
Marketing ist nicht nur PR und Absatzwerbung. Im Marketing lernt man, mit allen Marktteilnehmern zu verfahren, deswegen sind solche Halbwissenstexte - noch dazu so überheblich - mir persönlich ein Dorn im Auge.
Weißt du warum wir das feiern? Weil es kreative Methoden zur Verkaufsförderung und Imageaufbesserung sind, die 11bit da betreiben.


----------



## alm0st (20. November 2014)

Die Aktion an sich mag keine große Auswirkung haben, schließlich sind die Keys recht begrenzt gewesen. Aber es ist ein Signal in die richtige Richtung. So etwas wird man aber bei den großen Publishern nicht erleben, die sind ihren Inverstoren verpflichtet und jetzt erzähl mal sonem Geldsack du hast ein paar Keys verschenkt anstatt diese für teuer Geld zu verkaufen


----------



## dj_the_one (20. November 2014)

Mir ist bewusst was Marketing ist und wie es gezielt eingesetzt wird. Und wenn du behauptet dass die Instrumente ,welche gewählt worden sind um die Absätze zu steigern, gelobt werden dann lasse ich mir dass einreden und stimme auch zu. Alles andere wäre ein Zugeständnis dass man selbst dadurch beeiflusst wird/wurde. Die Sinnhaftigkeit tiefer in die Materie einzugehen ist nicht gegeben, ein Klick auf Google mit dem Stichwort 11bit liefert unmenge an positivem Feedback von einem Produkt welch eine solche Resonanz nie und nimmer erreicht hätte. Wie gesagt auf den ersten Blick wirkt es zwar wie eine feine Sache aber der Hintergedanke ist ein anderer.

@Alm0st

Die Aktion hat sehr wohl große Auswirkungen. Allein ein Eintrag (ob wahr oder nicht) behauptet dass er gleich 3 Keys gekauft habe weil 2 seiner Freunde das Spiel illegal runterladen haben und er sich durch "solch tolle" Aktion animiert fühlte, diesen entstanden Schaden seiner Freunde, selbst zu bezahlen. Es wurden um die 10 Keys verschenkt macht in Summe 200 Dollar, welche man aus der eigenen Portokasse bezahlen kann. Und große Publisher fahren da ganz andere Wohlfahrtsprogramme auf wo Leute immer wieder drauf reinfallen....


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2014)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst was Marketing ist und wie es gezielt eingesetzt wird. Und wenn du behauptet dass die Instrumente ,welche gewählt worden sind um die Absätze zu steigern, gelobt werden dann lasse ich mir dass einreden und stimme auch zu. Alles andere wäre ein Zugeständnis dass man selbst dadurch beeiflusst wird/wurde. Die Sinnhaftigkeit tiefer in die Materie einzugehen ist nicht gegeben, ein Klick auf Google mit dem Stichwort 11bit liefert unmenge an positivem Feedback von einem Produkt welch eine solche Resonanz nie und nimmer erreicht hätte. Wie gesagt auf den ersten Blick wirkt es zwar wie eine feine Sache aber der Hintergedanke ist ein anderer.


 
Ich hatte von dem Spiel vorher noch nichts gehört gehabt. Googlen kann man auch nur, wenn man weiß was man sucht. 

Gute Aktion.


----------



## tschief_ (20. November 2014)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Wie gesagt auf den ersten Blick wirkt es zwar wie eine feine Sache aber der Hintergedanke ist ein anderer.


 
- Was ist denn der pöhse pöhse Hintergedanke der Publisher? Dass sie Geld verdienen möchten? Gott bewahre, das wäre ja ein Skandal 

- Was ist das Problem, dass eine solche Aktion nur ein gescheiter Marketing-Zug ist wenn das Ergebnis daraus Win - Win ist? Das Spiel scheint ja auch wirklich gut zu sein.

Und die letzte und wichtigste Sache:



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Wieder einmal werdet ihr selbst Opfer vom perfektem Marketing
> (...) jedoch verstehe ich nicht wie man in einer heutigen Zeit auf solch simples Marketing reinfallen kann



Kannst du mir mal bitte mitteilen, wie wir genau "Opfer" von dieser Massnahme werden? Was sind denn die negativen Auswirkungen für uns? Erfahren wir armen Opfer durch diese Marketingmassnahme etwa von diesem Spiel? Schon wieder ein Skandal im Zusammenhang mit 11bit. Wie können sie es wagen, für ihr Spiel mit gescheiten Marketingmassnahmen zu werben? Und die dummen Schafe "fallen" auch noch darauf rein :roll:

Aber jetzt genug Sarkasmus für heute.




dj_the_one schrieb:


> Die Aktion hat sehr wohl große Auswirkungen. Allein ein Eintrag (ob wahr oder nicht) behauptet dass er gleich 3 Keys gekauft habe weil 2 seiner Freunde das Spiel illegal runterladen haben und er sich durch "solch tolle" Aktion animiert fühlte, diesen entstanden Schaden seiner Freunde, selbst zu bezahlen.



Und inwiefern soll das schlimm sein? Das Spiel ist ja anscheinend sehr gut und eignet sich als Geschenk für Menschen, die ev. aus finanziellen Gründen raubmordkopieren müssen.

Long story short:
Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du uns mit deiner "Ihr fallt alle auf Marketing rein" Message genau sagen willst. Dass es eine Marketingmassnahme ist haben wohl alle erkannt und bestreitet auch niemand.


----------



## Octabus (20. November 2014)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Wieder einmal werdet ihr selbst Opfer vom perfektem Marketing.


Sherlock detected!



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Wann versteht ihr es endlich, es gibt nichts geschenkt in der Welt wo Zahlen eine Rollen spielen. Wären die Entwickler so human, würden Sie das Spiel zu Grenzkosten verscherbeln.




Klar ist es auch super, um das Image zu polieren und sich selbst von der besten Seite zu präsentieren. Gegen positives Marketing habe ich nichts auszusetzen. Sie schlagen bei dem Thema "Schwarzkopie" nun mal den richtigen Weg ein und das gehört gelobt - kannst dir ja auch gerne ansehen, wie EA damit umgeht.


----------



## dj_the_one (20. November 2014)

Man kann hier doch hoffentlich auch diskret miteinander diskutieren abseits von "Sarkasmus" oder ironischen Smilies?

Um es mal für alle zugänglich zu machen, bewirkt gute Werbung einen positivem Effekt im Kaufverhalten eines potentiellen Kunden. Durch so eine simple Maßnahme werden selbst nicht interressierte Menschen zukünftig positiv über das Unternehmen denken. Sicher per se nichts verkehrtes. Nur solche Mechanismen führen schlussendlich dazu dass Leute immer weniger kritisch mit dem Erwerb von Produkten umgehen. Wenn wir uns nur an die Spielebranche richten und rückblickend ein paar Jahre zurückgehen dann sieht man wozu es die Branche getrieben hat. (DLc, unfertige Spiele, gar offentlichtlich künstlich beschnittene Spiele). Nun wie kommt es dazu dass man trotzdem die Masse immer wieder schlecht produzierte Spiele sich immer besser verkaufen? Richtig Markenting. Um es kurz zu fassen bietet Marketing(egal welcher Art) für Konsumenten hauptsächlich nur Nachteile wenn man eine "Entwickling" langfristig betrachtet. Kurzfristig klingt natürlich alles wie eine "Win Win" Situation. Die einzige Möglichkeit sich gegen sowas zu wehren ist zu beginnen selbstständig nachzudenken und nicht alles zu fressen was auf den ersten Blick schön klingt. Und das dieses Problem ein sehr gravierendes ist in der Konsumgesellschaft erkennt man sofort an zb Vorbestellungen. Allein der Gedanke ein Produkt, wo ich die Qualität, in keinster Weise abschätzen kann, schon quasi zu erwerben lässt mir als Betriebswirten alle Haare aufstellen. 

Große Unternehmen haben dieses Problem nicht, sie haben ihre Knechte schon so am Zipfel dass sie alles fressen was Ihnen in den Hundenampf geworfen wird. Man könnte unzählige Beispiele alktuelle Beispiele nennen wo simple Wohltaten seitens Publisher die zuvor enstandene Katastrophe quasi wie vergessen machen. Ich erwarte mir auch nicht hier dass es Leute verstehen die sich nicht in diesem Metier bewegen , nur ein bisschen vorrauschschauend denken wäre in der heutigen Zeit ein bisschen angebracht, zumal die Spieleindustrie mittlerweile nichts mehr mit der ursprünglichen Ideologie zu tun hat.


----------



## SaftSpalte (20. November 2014)

10 Keys verschenkt und für 200 euro VK Weltweit Werbung gemacht ^^   Günstige und Effektive Werbung


----------



## saphira33 (21. November 2014)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Man kann hier doch hoffentlich auch diskret miteinander diskutieren abseits von "Sarkasmus" oder ironischen Smilies?
> 
> Um es mal für alle zugänglich zu machen, bewirkt gute Werbung einen positivem Effekt im Kaufverhalten eines potentiellen Kunden. Durch so eine simple Maßnahme werden selbst nicht interressierte Menschen zukünftig positiv über das Unternehmen denken. Sicher per se nichts verkehrtes. Nur solche Mechanismen führen schlussendlich dazu dass Leute immer weniger kritisch mit dem Erwerb von Produkten umgehen. Wenn wir uns nur an die Spielebranche richten und rückblickend ein paar Jahre zurückgehen dann sieht man wozu es die Branche getrieben hat. (DLc, unfertige Spiele, gar offentlichtlich künstlich beschnittene Spiele). Nun wie kommt es dazu dass man trotzdem die Masse immer wieder schlecht produzierte Spiele sich immer besser verkaufen? Richtig Markenting. Um es kurz zu fassen bietet Marketing(egal welcher Art) für Konsumenten hauptsächlich nur Nachteile wenn man eine "Entwickling" langfristig betrachtet. Kurzfristig klingt natürlich alles wie eine "Win Win" Situation.


 
So, bis hier hab ich deinen Text gelesen und muss dazu sagen, dass es natürlich solche Fälle gibt. Du musst aber nicht gleich den Schwarzen Vorhang im Blutregen sehen (Wäre sicher ein Tolles hintergrundbild ) schau dir zum Beispiel CD Projekt Red an. Die fahren diese Schiene schon seit TW1 und obwohl viele ihr DRM freies TW2 Raubkopiert haben sehen sie die "Schuld" nicht bei den Raubkopierern direkt. Bzw. sie versuchen halt zu Zeigen dass es auch ohne geht und zwar indem man halt ein gutes Spiel programmiert. TW3 werde ich mir zum Beispiel sicher mal kaufen und anschauen obwohl ich nicht Fan von TW2 bin wegen dem Gameplay. Ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren TW2 mal Raubmordtotschlagkopiert und es hat mir nicht so gefallen wegen dem Gameplay, aber die Story hat mich überzeugt. Kurzerhand TW1+2 gekauft und inzwischen beide fertiggespielt. 
Sie wissen halt wie man sich verhalten muss um dem Kunden halt Positiv im Sinne zu bleiben.

Und zu TWoM, wenns ein scheissspiel wäre würden auch Gratiskeys nichts bringen, kaufen würds sich keiner.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. November 2014)

Ich liebe ja solche Threads, helfen sie mir doch, meine Ignorelist ein wenig zu vergrößern, demjenigen : Danke !

@ Topic: Eine coole Aktion.


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. November 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Ich liebe ja solche Threads, helfen sie mir doch, meine Ignorelist ein wenig zu vergrößern, demjenigen : Danke !
> 
> @ Topic: Eine coole Aktion.


 
aha. und was soll dir das bringen wenn du hier leute auf deine liste steckst?!


PS:durch solche aktionen, wird Mitleid bei den menschen hervorgerufen, damit sie es dann kaufen obwohl sie damit vielie garnix anfangen können


----------



## Roundy (23. November 2014)

naja top 3 in den steam käufen sprechen für sich 
habs jetzt auch mal angespielt, und ich muss sagen, hut ab 
atmosphärisch bis sonst wo hin, und es regt einenen echt zum nachdenken an.
Gruß


----------



## megaDrummerxxl (24. November 2014)

Gute Idee, mit Falscher herangehensweise würde ich sagen...Was ist mit den Demos passiert??
Wie wäre es zumindest mit einer Trial version


----------



## tschief_ (26. November 2014)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Man kann hier doch hoffentlich auch diskret miteinander diskutieren abseits von "Sarkasmus" oder ironischen Smilies?



Na, man wird doch trotz allem noch ein wenig Humor zeigen dürfen . Ist ja "nicht ganz ernst gemeint" - nimm mir also meine sarkastische Art nicht zu übel - ich habe versucht meine Frage am Schluss noch ganz sachlich zu formulieren und danke dir bereits für deine fundierte Antwort. 

Gerne würde ich trotzdem auf einige Punkte eingehen:



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Um es mal für alle zugänglich zu machen, bewirkt gute Werbung einen positivem Effekt im Kaufverhalten eines potentiellen Kunden. Durch so eine simple Maßnahme werden selbst nicht interressierte Menschen zukünftig positiv über das Unternehmen denken. Sicher per se nichts verkehrtes. Nur solche Mechanismen führen schlussendlich dazu dass Leute immer weniger kritisch mit dem Erwerb von Produkten umgehen.



Ist ja grundsätzlich richtig. Du hast uns aber mit deinem vorherigen Post alle in den Topf "Marketingopfer" geworfen, lange bevor dein Eventualfall überhaupt eingetreten ist. Das war es, was mich persönlich sehr störte und weshalb ich auch ein wenig.. sarkastisch reagierte. Keine Angst, mit mir kann man gut diskutieren 

Ich würde sagen, wir sind DANN auf diese Marketingmassnahme reingefallen und ein Opfer dieses Marketingschachzuges wenn sich die Entwickler einen (gröberen - niemand ist perfekt) Fauxpas leisten und wir dank dieser "positiven Konditionierung" darüber hinwegsehen, ja die Firma sogar verteidigen und wortwörtlich wie Schafe Ihr schlechtes Produkt kaufen, weil Sie einmal etwas gutes getan haben. Da dieser Fall aber noch nicht eingetreten ist, bitte ich dich uns nicht als Opfer einer Marketingmassnahme zu bezeichnen - schliesslich darf man gute (Win Win) Werbung auch mal loben. Alternative wäre: Schlechte oder gar keine Werbung. Und dass diese beiden Alternativen nicht besser sind, darüber müssen wir wohl nicht diskutieren.



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns nur an die Spielebranche richten und rückblickend ein paar Jahre zurückgehen dann sieht man wozu es die Branche getrieben hat. (DLc, unfertige Spiele, gar offentlichtlich künstlich beschnittene Spiele). Nun wie kommt es dazu dass man trotzdem die Masse immer wieder schlecht produzierte Spiele sich immer besser verkaufen? Richtig Markenting.



All diese von dir angesprochenen Marketingmassnahmen ( DLC, unfertigen Spielen und beschnittene Spiele) wurden wie beworben? Nicht mit (nennen wir es positives Marketing) positivem  Marketing sondern mit Millionen EUR an Budget, Werbung im Fernsehen, Kaufen von Wertungen usw usf.

Diese Beispiele die du ansprichst, das sind Spiele von Ubisoft, EA, Activion-Blizzard und so weiter und so fort. Und fragen wir uns: Wie oft ist bei einem Spiel wie Assassins Creed "positives" Marketing im Sinne einer Win Win Situation eingesetzt worden? Wir sprechen hier in einem Rahmen von zum Beispiel CDPR (gratis DLC und gratis Addon). Diese von dir genannten Beispiele sind also nicht wirklich mit dieser Art des Marketings vergleichbar.



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu fassen bietet Marketing(egal welcher Art) für Konsumenten hauptsächlich nur Nachteile wenn man eine "Entwickling" langfristig betrachtet. Kurzfristig klingt natürlich alles wie eine "Win Win" Situation. Die einzige Möglichkeit sich gegen sowas zu wehren ist zu beginnen selbstständig nachzudenken und nicht alles zu fressen was auf den ersten Blick schön klingt. Und das dieses Problem ein sehr gravierendes ist in der Konsumgesellschaft erkennt man sofort an zb Vorbestellungen. Allein der Gedanke ein Produkt, wo ich die Qualität, in keinster Weise abschätzen kann, schon quasi zu erwerben lässt mir als Betriebswirten alle Haare aufstellen.



Deine Aussage stimmt nur im Zusammenhang mit "unkritischen Konsumschafen" (wie ich dieses Wort hasse ) - kritische Käufer (und die meisten in Gameforen verkehrende Personen sind nunmal eher kritisch - siehe Origin-Skandal oder Sim City) werden auch langfristig nicht von den negativen Folgen des Marketing betroffen sein.

Gutes Beispiel hierfür ist CDPR, die diese Schiene als einziger grosser Publisher seit vielen Jahren fahren.  Wie viele Vorteile hatten die Konsumenten in diesen Jahren von dieser Art des Marketings. Wie viele Nachteile? Bisher keine.
TW1 & 2 hatten beide Monate nach Release z.B. eine komplett überarbeitete kostenlose neue Version  des Spieles, CDPR kündigt gratis DLC an, Ihre Plattform gog ist DRM-Frei und verschenkt immer wieder Spielegutscheine. 

Was würde z.B. passieren: 
- Wenn alle GOG-Spiele plötzlich DRM zwingend benötigen würden? 
- Wenn CDPR die überarbeitete Version (EE) von The Witcher 3 nochmals zum Vollpreis verkaufen würden (Tomb Raider anyone)

Würde es nach all den Jahren einen Aufschrei geben? Oder würden wir User diesen Brocken einfach schlucken? 

Positive Konditionierung existiert, ja. Aber eine stark negative Erfahrung reicht, um diesen jahrelang aufgebauten Effekt innert kürzerster Zeit zu negieren.

--> Achtung, wir sprechen hier nicht vom durchschnittlichen User sondern vom User der sich in Gameforen eingehend zu Game-Themen informiert. Ein "Normalo-0815-Casual-Gamer" erfährt nichtmal etwas von diesem Schachzug von 11bit.


----------



## RavionHD (26. November 2014)

Sehr nette Aktion, hoffentlich werden auch Jene "Ich will immer alles gratis" Leute das Spiel kaufen, es soll ja toll sein.


----------



## dj_the_one (29. November 2014)

@ tschief_

Verzeih mir dass ich so spät erst antworte, war beruflich im Ausland-


Ich stimme dir in den meisten Punkten auch zu. Es ist ja grundsätzlich ja nicht verwerflich, sicher "profitiert" man wie eben gesagt davon kurzfristig. Was mir jedoch zu bedenken gibt ist, wieso Menschen sowas nicht abstrafen. Ich meine wenn man (jez wird das Thema überspannt) sich die ganze Weltwirtschaft anschaut, dann geht es schlicht bergab. Die Kaufkraft sinkt kontinuirlich, die Unternehmen profitieren immer mehr. Und dann schreien alle auf wie schlecht es denn jedem geht. Und das sage ich als Unternehmer. Man kann sich nicht erwarten dass es besser wird wenn die Menschen die beginnen selbstständig über solche simplen Dinge nachzudenken. 

Zu The Witcher 3 sei gesagt dass die Aktion natürlich eine gute ist, die DLC sind aber schon in den Produktionskosten ja schon enthalten. Quasi ist dass deren Teil von Marketing, und hier verstehe mich nicht falsch aber vor 10 Jahren wäre dass alles schon im Spiel enthalten gewesen von Anfang an, ohne groß Trara wie "toll" man doch ist und an die Kunden denkt. Als ob irgendein Unternehmer der nur auf Zahlen schaut jemals geschaut hat dass ein Kunde profitiert. Mit dem ganzen DLC Blödsinn ist doch der ganze Mist erst entstanden. Ja junge Käuferschicht etc aber wir Erwachsene müssen uns doch nicht auch nicht drauf einlassen zumal wir die Geldgeber für die nicht Selbstverdiener sind.

Bestes Beispiel siehe die Situation AC Unity, die werfen ihr Produkt unfertig auf den Markt, alle beschweren sich, blabla boykott etc. Dann kommt die Wohlfahrtsschiene ala gratis DLC, oder gratis Spiel. Jedoch reden wir hier von Grenzkosten (Digitales Gut) die sich gegen 0 bewegen! Sicher muss man hier den entgangenen Erlös abziehen, nur wäre dieser WESENTLICH geringer als der entgangene bei einem möglichem Boykott für deren zukünftige Software (was ist aber in der Spielebranche sowieso nicht glaube da die Zielgruppe doch hauptsächlich an ein junges Publikum gerichtet ist und diese sprunghaft ist).  Und alle Klatschen sie wieder! Das man aber zuerst sich einen Föhn gekauft hat welcher nur Kalte Luft rausbläst ne Hirnhautentzündung davon Trägt. Aber doch alles egal man hat ja nach 6 Wochen das Update bekommen und eine schöne Hülle dazu... (Achtung Ironie  )

Und hier liegt das eigentliche Problem, das Leute sich mit dem mindesten zufrieden geben. Was dramatische Folgen hat. Weil jeder davon negativ beeiflusst wird. Die Produkte werden von der Qualität immer so produziert dass sie das mindestmaß an Qualität haben der Unternehmer den höchst möglichen Erlös. Wenn man sich Apple ansieht dann hauen sie ein Iphone 6 raus (von der Verarbeitung, Abstimmung von Soft und Hardware ist hier nicht die rede) mit einem HD Display. Die Vergangen hat zig mal in diesem Beispiel gezeigt dass Apple mit der überarbeiteten S Version eine minimal bessere Ausstattung bringt. In diesem Fall kann ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen dass es ein Full HD display oder mehr wird. Wieso aber nicht gleich zu Beginn? Es ist keine so derartig Neuartige Technik dass man diese nicht hätte verbauen können. Natürlich mit Absicht, denn sie sind nicht dumm sondern der Kunde. Und gefressen wird das billigste vom Billigen. Hauptsächlich bei der Nahrung schaut man dass eh alles Bio ist etc. Dieses Kaufen nach der Schönheit der Verpackung wird uns zurück in die Steinzeit werfen.


----------



## Octabus (29. November 2014)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Und hier liegt das eigentliche Problem, das Leute sich mit dem mindesten zufrieden geben. Was dramatische Folgen hat. Weil jeder davon negativ beeiflusst wird. Die Produkte werden von der Qualität immer so produziert dass sie das mindestmaß an Qualität haben der Unternehmer den höchst möglichen Erlös.


Sehr wichtiger Punkt. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis scheint vielen Konsumenten einfach egal zu sein. Unternehmen wie EA scheinen sich ja auch alles erlauben zu können und kommen damit auch noch über die Runden. Aber das Konsumverhalten der Gesellschaft zu ändern wird wohl etwas schwierig sein.


----------

